
A New Look for Direct Links - Arnavion
https://blog.imgur.com/2017/06/21/a-new-look-for-direct-links/
======
Arnavion
Requests to i.imgur.com/### URLs without an imgur.com referer now return an
HTML page instead of the direct image.

